# New Zealand radio Concert Programme Listeners choice 2009



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

this is an annual event ....... , there are 2 NZ composers in there , Douglas Lilburn and John Psathas , any of your favourites in there ? 


Settling the Score Archive - 2010
January 2010


1. VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: The Lark Ascending (2009: No 1)


2. MOZART: Clarinet Concerto in A (2009: No 9)


3. HANDEL: Messiah (2009: No 15)


4. STRAUSS: Four Last Songs (2009: No 6)


5. BRUCH: Violin Concerto No 1 in G minor (2009: No 2)

6. BEETHOVEN: Piano Concerto No 5 in Eb, Emperor (2009: No 7)




7. BACH: Mass in B minor (2009: No 4)


8. BEETHOVEN: Symphony No 6 in F, Pastoral (2009: No 23)


9. ALLEGRI: Miserere mei, Deus (2009: No 28)


10. ELGAR: Cello Concerto in E minor Op 85 (2009: No 3)






11. BACH: Goldberg Variations (last appearance in 2006 at No 6)


12. GÓRECKI: Symphony No 3, Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (2009: No 25)

13. DVOŘÁK: Symphony No 9, From the New World (last appearance in 2006 at No 38)

14. SCHUBERT: String Quintet in C (2009: No 21)

15. SAINT-SAËNS: Symphony No 3 in C minor, Organ (last appearance in 2007 at No 26)


16. MAHLER: Symphony No 5 in C# minor (2009: N


17 PART Spiegel im Spiegel

18. BACH: St Matthew Passion (last appearance in 2008 at No 17)


19. SCHUBERT: Impromptu No 3 in Gb D899 (new entry)


20. SIBELIUS: Symphony No 2 in D (last appearance in 2006 at No 29)

21. MOZART: Don Giovanni, Overture (last appearance in 2002 at No 26)


22. LILBURN: Aotearoa Overture (new entry)


23. MAHLER: Symphony No 2 in C minor, Resurrection (2009: No 29)


24. SIBELIUS: Finlandia (new entry)


25. GERSHWIN: Rhapsody in Blue (last appearance in 2000 at No 31)


26. MOZART: The Marriage of Figaro, Overture (last appearance in 2003 at No 34)

27. SIBELIUS: Violin Concerto in D minor (last appearance in 2007 at No 24)

28. BIZET: Au fond du temple saint, from The Pearl Fishers (2009: No 10)


29. RACHMANINOV: Symphonic Dances (new entry)


30. HAYDN: Trumpet Concerto in Eb (new entry)

31. CHOPIN: Piano Concerto No 1 in E minor (last appearance in 2005 at No 33

32. SHOSTAKOVICH: Symphony No 10 in E minor (new entry)

33. TCHAIKOVSKY: Gremin's Aria, from Eugene Onegin (new entry)

34. BEETHOVEN: Grosse Fuge in Bb Op 133 (new entry)

35. FINZI: Eclogue Op 10 (new entry)

36. FAURÉ: Requiem (last appearance in 2006 at No 9)

37. ELGAR: Introduction & Allegro Op 47 (last appearance in 2008 at No 19)

38. HANDEL: Water Music (last appearance in 2004 at No 27)

39. BEETHOVEN: Violin Concerto in D Op 61 (last appearance in 2007 at No 19)
40. BORODIN: Polovtsian Dances, from Prince Igor (new entry)

41. PROKOFIEV: Piano Concerto No 2 in G minor (new entry)

42. SCHUMANN: Widmung (new entry)

43. MENDELSSOHN: Octet Op 20 (new entry)


44. HANDEL: Let the bright seraphim, from Samson (new entry)

45. TCHAIKOVSKY: Piano Trio in A minor (new entry)

46. SCHUMANN: Fantasie in C Op 17 (new entry)

47. BRAHMS: German Requiem (new entry)

48. WAGNER: The Mastersingers of Nuremberg, Prelude (new entry)

49. PSATHAS: Three Psalms (new entry)

50. RAVEL: Daphnis & Chloé (new entry


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

*patriotism*

Only two NZ composers listed? I thought they were much more patriotic than that Down Under.....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

These must be favorites from a specific playlist. Otherwise there are some pretty alarming inclusions, not to mention omissions, I'd say.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Weston said:


> These must be favorites from a specific playlist.


Clearly Douglas Lilburn is getting played a lot which is why he features, not that he shouldn't be played but there are many other NZ composers that would probably like the same level of exposure.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't take exception to the Lilburn. His work is fantastic. I am more puzzled by the Mozart Clarinet Concerto. Is that really a favorite compared to other Mozart works? And two Schumanns?


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

I can't remember if I've ever played the Aotea Overture by Lilburn, but certainly remember playing the Third Symphony, the Violin Sonata (1950), the String Trio, and Landfall in Unknown Seas. The first two of those works are very strong IMO, the latter two less so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

The NZ concert program has been dumbed down over the past 8-9 years in an effort to gain more listeners but the results can be seen in bongos list, I very rarely listen to it unless there is a specific Artist or work that I want to hear compared to a few years ago when it was on all of the time in my house, I doubt if it has attracted many new listeners, also with internet radio transmitted around my house I am spoiled for choice


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

the list does not represent all the listeners to the station .Like an election ,it is only a popularity poll amongst those who voted .Anyone was eligible to vote and no, Weston ,it is not from a specific list .Any classical work is eligible .The station also suggested that it's ok to vote for a current favourite which is not necessarily your all time favourite ,that may account for some new entries


----------

